# IQ test - how good are you with your color hue discrimination?



## JasonF (Nov 15, 2008)

I scored a 0, whats your score?
Kinda tuff on the eyes.

http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?PageID=77


----------



## shaggybill (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't understand the how this thing is scored. A "0" is perfect, and a "99" is high on a scale of 0-100? 

Your score: 80 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 20-29 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## fishbone2149 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your Score: 0
Gender: male
Age Range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range:0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1484






My wife helped me.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 16, 2008)

Your score: 4 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 40-49 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1479


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2008)

My old eyes let me down a little bit it seems...

View attachment 206259

View attachment 206260


----------



## Sargent (Nov 16, 2008)

10...pretty good while wearing old glasses.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 16, 2008)

Your score: 37 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 40-49 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1479 

My contact lenses are old and the lighting in here is not good and I rushed through it and...uh...and...okay, okay....I'm old and my eyes aren't what they used to be.  I can still see brown moving through the woods!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 16, 2008)

i got 24


----------



## Buck (Nov 16, 2008)

37 here..  

Still 1 better than scooter though...


----------



## BowHunter89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow I stink at this.

 Your score: 86
 Gender: Male
 Age range: 20-29
 Best score for your gender and age range: 0
 Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## slimbo (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a 4 but got bored with it and rushed through the last one.  So what is this thing supposed to mean?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a patients test and I failed.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 16, 2008)

slimbo said:


> I got a 4 but got bored with it and rushed through the last one.  So what is this thing supposed to mean?



Me too.
Out to try with dial up internet.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 16, 2008)

*perfecto*

*  Your score: 0
    * Gender: Male
    * Age range: 40-49
    * Best score for your gender and age range: 0
    * Highest score for your gender and age range: 1479

0 ( Perfect )
99 ( High )


----------



## gsubo (Nov 16, 2008)

Your score: 11 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 20-29 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## robertyb (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a 0 and age is almost 59.


----------



## tsknmcn (Nov 16, 2008)

Your score: 0 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 30-39 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1484 

First I would like to thanks Huey Pro...it's hard work and dedication to perfect color on my LCD made this all possible.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Nov 16, 2008)

Scored 176


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 17, 2008)

Your score: 14 
Gender: Female 
Age range: 20-29 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1470


----------



## Mel (Nov 17, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> It's a patience test and I failed.


Haha, me too!  Its way too early in the morning to be making my eyes work that hard.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 17, 2008)

38
I already knew I had color hue problems.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Nov 18, 2008)

Your score: 7 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 20-29 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520 

0 ( Perfect )


----------



## rip18 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yikes, that thing will take forever!


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 19, 2008)

Your score: 120 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 30-39 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1484


----------

